# Aristo 0-4-0 prototype



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find some pictures of the prototype for the Aristo 0-4-0. I just acquired and older unit and would like to detail it a little for my daughter. I searched google but nothing came up that looks like the Aristo version. Was this just a larger model of an HO model or did this version actually exist? 
Hope someone can help.
thanks
Steve


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Please don't be discouraged that folks are reading your post but not providing an answer - they may not know the answer. Based on the title of your post, they may think that you do know the answer and may have provided a picture of the prototype. Have faith, somebody will know the answer and respond to you.

Jim


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

PRR A5 Class

click the link above! 

Scot


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Scot that's a perfect match.







I googled 0-4-0 switchers but just kept getting pictures of models.

Steve


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Steve, you may or may not already no this. The older 0-4-0 loco had wheels which got dirty very easily. Aristo may be able to provide the newer wheels which resist dirt better and provide better power pick up. Another trick for smoother running is to tie the power pickups from the loco to power pick ups in the tender. It has been years since I did mine so I don't remember the details but it does make it run much better.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo got the loco pretty well, but the aristo tender is way off--too sort and to high. 

Lewis Polk says that the 0-4-0 is slated to be upgraded to the "prime mover" drive system they use in their other locos, and also to get the aristo socket


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

This looks like the wheels were already replaced because they look dull and chemically treated. I picked this up at my local hobby shop in trade for my time repairing some of his old (27 MHz) new stock train engineer systems which did not work out of the box. I didn't get a tender with it so I'll make one for it.

Thanks for everyones response.

Steve


----------



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

pennsy rr museum in PA. has one


----------

